
Rare Cloud Dot-Com Emoji Domain Name Tops Flippa End-Of-Year Sales - claim
https://flippa.com/7185243-com
======
herbst
I've called several domain resellers and never were able to get a "emoji"
domain. Even less on a .com. How did they do that?

~~~
runnr_az
dotcom emoji domains... they were grandfathered in, before the change in ICANN
policy. If you want an Emoji Domain, check out
[http://heartheartheart.ws](http://heartheartheart.ws)

~~~
herbst
Its funny that the godaddy support explicitely told me that they dont support
punycode emojis on any tld anymore. But yeah. Godaddy support does not such
for bo reason

~~~
runnr_az
Sorry to hear that, Herbst. To be honest, I caught a lot of people off guard
when I introduced folks at GoDaddy to emoji domains. Even the senior
management of the Domain group wasn't super familiar with them...

